# .10 or .19 Sight Pin Diameter for hunting?



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Honestly if your eyesights good .10 are becoming very popular. If I was hunting only I would say .19 but for tournament shooting the .10 might help more.
DB


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

I love my .010 pins...you can see more of your intended point of impact even for hunting i use them also...if you can see like you say id go 10s....hope that helps....


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the .19 for 30 yrds and less using .10 pin out past that set-up works good for me


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

It's really personal preference. If most shots are close range and you want fast target acquisition .19 is better. If you shoot further enough away that a .19 covers a substantial amount of the vitals then go .10. The Montana Black Gold sights allow customization for example .19 for 20-40 and .10 for the 50-60yards


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

I shoot with the pin blurry while concentrating on the target, so I actually prefer .029. I've tried the small pins, and they are very nice under perfect, well-lit conditions while shooting at targets, but honestly in low light, rain, snow, etc. hunting conditions, I like the larger pins for gathering light; I just plain can't see the smaller pins if I let the pin blur while concentrating on the target. With a larger pin blurred, doing that makes the fiber appear as a .019 pin or smaller anyway and does not cover the vitals; but then I rarely shoot at game at distances that would make that an issue (50 yards or less) AND my eyes are over 40 years young. Just my preference/opinion.


----------



## Randy3451 (May 5, 2010)

I used to shoot with G5 sight, but I wanted to try .10 pins and they didn't offer them, so I started using Spot Hogg. I like .19 for my 20yd and .10 for the rest.


----------



## dwilkis (Aug 15, 2009)

HHA .10...enough said.


----------



## boneyard archer (Aug 15, 2010)

SWORD .010 for everything!!!


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

.19 - I've got Trophy Ridge Pursuit single pin w/ a sight light and have never used the light.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm a .019 guy.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

i have both


----------



## Screename (Aug 15, 2011)

20, 30 - .19
anything farther - .10
Works great for me..


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Both! My Black Gold Vengeance has .019 for the top 2 pins and .010 for the bottom 3.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

With my eyes I like the 019.....


----------



## scott_r (Jan 31, 2006)

I had just set up my Spott Hogg Hunter with 3 .19's and 2 .10's. I will never go with .10s again as they are very hard to see. I changed them all to .19's. I would never shoot an animal at 50 and 60 yards so having the .10 set as my 4th and 5th pins wasnt a big deal but I still changed them back.

Cheers!!


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

.19 for me.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I use the .019 , tried the .010 , just toooooooooooooooooo small for my old eyes


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

I use .019 on my bow. I tried the .010 pins but get used to them.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

With good eyesight I'd vote for .010 even for shorter distances which is what I converted to. If you use both diameters enough which I was using for a short period, you'll eventually see that even .019 pins covers alot more of the spot on a target than .010 pins does at a short distance. Get a smaller spot to aim at even a shorter distances and you become more accurate with practice. I've read alot about the .010 not being bright enough during low light hours but that's simply not true unless you have poor .010 optics which doesn't gather light very well. With lesser eye sight then this can be the opposite which is understandable.


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

.029


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Another vote for the HHA with .010 pin


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

.019 on my hunting rig....I can just see it better at those critical low light times when most of my shot opportunities present themselves...

Joe


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I prefer .019 or .029 for hunting. I'm often hunting thick dark swamps and on a cloudy day the .010 pins disappear with an hour of hunting time left.

At 60 yards a .019 pin covers the area about the size of a DVD.


----------



## kill_goose (Sep 5, 2008)

.010 gets TOUGH to see in low light. It might not cover much of the target up at 50 yards, but what good is it if you cant see it?

.019 is much more visible in low light and still doesnt hinder target visibility much.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I shoot with both eyes open, no peep and rarely take shots over 20 yards........30 is my max so I like the big pins.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

The last couple years I have been using an extreme bone collector with 010s and like it alot...has 4 pins but mostly never use anything but the top green pin...works for me.


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

Snood Slapper said:


> I shoot with the pin blurry while concentrating on the target, so I actually prefer .029. I've tried the small pins, and they are very nice under perfect, well-lit conditions while shooting at targets, but honestly in low light, rain, snow, etc. hunting conditions, I like the larger pins for gathering light; I just plain can't see the smaller pins if I let the pin blur while concentrating on the target. With a larger pin blurred, doing that makes the fiber appear as a .019 pin or smaller anyway and does not cover the vitals; but then I rarely shoot at game at distances that would make that an issue (50 yards or less) AND my eyes are over 40 years young. Just my preference/opinion.


Snood Slapper. So you can see sharp pins at your age, you MUST try a Verifier or Clarifier Lens. At 55 I started using a Verifier last season which saved me from having to get a different sight. on my Axcel Armortech 5-pin, all are .019 accept the 5th is a .010.


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

.10


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

HHA .010 pins. They're plenty bright and you have the built in advantage of a smaller pin for longer distances.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I would trade a .19 pin for a .10 on my HHA OL-5519..... I wish I would of went smaller.


----------



## drkangel11683 (Jun 5, 2008)

I prefer the .019 pins as I had difficulty in low light situations with the .010 pins.


----------

